# Sydney Sunday Bash



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking at heading out on middle harbour on Sunday morning from balmoral or heading up towards Sugarloaf / Northbridge way (depending on conditions.
Hoping for one more Kingy before my trip!!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

That is one idea (clontarf) however if the fish are on up stream I may launch at Tunks park Or Roseville Bridge.....
Going to co-ordinate with Kraley on this one as i know he's on the mothership so he'll have the fish sussed.........


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey there, are you going early? I'm keen for a Clontarf launch, there's still a lot of action under the bridge apparently..

Dan


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Might be a starter for this.

I'll keep an eye on the final launch spot.

Steve.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw geez, torn between this trip and Long Reef, any more movement here? Hellooo...

Might have to go LR, hellooo...


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm going to launch Balmoral at around 615 and head around the naval base, if there is not much on i'll troll towards the spit bridge and see whats happening.... Too many boats out of longy last time I did a Sunday out there....


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm looking at this ...... Kraley any low down on where those kings are? Still up past the bridge?


----------

